# x-box 360 or ps3?



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

which one do u guys/gals think will be better?


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

From what I read, I would say the XBOX 360, but either way I'm getting the xbox 360 for Halo! We always have huge halo parties so yea, and they usually get the same games I want anyway.. like the sports games yea...


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

kove32 said:


> From what I read, I would say the XBOX 360, but either way I'm getting the xbox 360 for Halo! We always have huge halo parties so yea, and they usually get the same games I want anyway.. like the sports games yea...
> [snapback]1166166[/snapback]​


ya man halo rules. I heard u can be able to play halo 3 on xbox is this true?


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

microsoft only has a few good games, but sony


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

im getting ps3 just for the more final fantasy sequals to come. love thoes games


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

Its really up to each an every individual player..but I've already reserved 5 Xbox360s, and plan on reserving 10+ PS3s for personal reasons :rasp:


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

ICrazyChrisI said:


> Its really up to each an every individual player..but I've already reserved 5 Xbox360s, and plan on reserving 10+ PS3s for personal reasons :rasp:
> [snapback]1166376[/snapback]​


lol


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

This topic has been posted, created, and talked about at least 10 times on this site already.

No one knows which will be better, no one ever will. Even if Sony has better specs, people will still think xbox is better. Even if xbox makes good games (which I highly doubt cause all they'll have will be halo), some people will say ps3 is better.

It's all personal opinion. I am personally a Sony fan, my roommate an xbox fan. But we both are seeing PS3 being the better system. Another thing we agree on, PC games > *.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

im loyal to play station

plus i will like to see gran tursimo 5


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

I was reading up on this at a hacking website. It was liek 90-10 xbox 360 over ps3 and the nintendo game was just barely mentioned because it will play ALL nintendo games ever made.
I'm a huge xbox fan because its made in the US for one and I like the memory, games, and graphics better. Also the xbox live is talked wayyy more about then what ever ps2 has..


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

the xbox will be overhyped and underpowered...nothing i have seen yet has impressed me. All i get out of the situation is they are rushing it in order to beat sony to market in hopes they can start making $$ (xbox hardware operated at a total loss in order to start making money in generation 2). You can tell this in how they overhyped things like xbox live functionality at e3 and barely even bragged about the games whatsoever. Sony basically showed off a bunch of rendered movies so no one has any idea what to think, but if they actually stick with the hardware they are talking about... it will be worlds beyond the xbox360 (not an indicator as to which is better tho, all the hardware in the world is meaningless without good games)... xbox360 looks like the same old xbox except now they can sell them in bundles topping out in the $700 realm. Nintendo isnt wen worth talking about, they wasted E3 talking about an already archaic nintendo DS and Nintendogs and slightly mentioned the vaporware that is the Revolution.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

im getting nintendo so i can download old games


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

sony 4 life. werd is bond, yo.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> im getting nintendo so i can download old games
> [snapback]1166561[/snapback]​


Dowbnload em off the Net, you Tool.
Get an Emulator and download some Roms.



Drew said:


> sony 4 life. werd is bond, yo.
> [snapback]1166654[/snapback]​


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I play old games on my modded xbox?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

kove32 said:


> I play old games on my modded xbox?
> [snapback]1166669[/snapback]​


ya same with me. I got over 3000 games downloaded on my hard drive. I got all the orginals. No lie i sware.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

PS3


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

rocker said:


> kove32 said:
> 
> 
> > I play old games on my modded xbox?
> ...


how many of those 3k do u play


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

ps3 will own x-box 360 hands down. Way better features, and way better games.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

User said:


> PS3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ur to old for video games..u need to keep reading those newspapers and watching the news u old boring politics loving senior citizen

go buy a new york times


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> ur to old for video games..u need to keep reading those newspapers and watching the news u old boring politics loving senior citizen
> 
> go buy a new york times
> [snapback]1166849[/snapback]​


I am not old, however I am older than you.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

User said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > ur to old for video games..u need to keep reading those newspapers and watching the news u old boring politics loving senior citizen
> ...


u should become a college professor


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Always liked xbox more than ps2. And I have a feeling I will like the 360 over the ps3 as well. Know why? cuz ps3 wont have halo


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> Always liked xbox more than ps2. And I have a feeling I will like the 360 over the ps3 as well. Know why? cuz ps3 wont have halo :rasp:
> [snapback]1167068[/snapback]​


Halo way overrated. Probably most overrated game ever. PC FPS > * FPS

PS3 will get GTA alot sooner and have better graphics, 1080p!







Also Vision Gran Turismo


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

xbox 360. anything else is simply incivilized.


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > Always liked xbox more than ps2. And I have a feeling I will like the 360 over the ps3 as well. Know why? cuz ps3 wont have halo :rasp:
> ...


glad to see someone else on here understands the PC FPS dominance.. Halo is fun in MP mode, but the control is terrible compared to a PC...

People like the xbox more than the PS2 because the xbox is newer and is better technology. Its going to be the other way around this time and the talked about technology has already put the PS3 in a superior position, but who knows what will change. Sony came out and said were not telling the price, but it will be expensive. My hope is they did that to get M$ to price the xbox high then Sony can come in steal whatever marketshare xbox has by undercutting the cost. Not many companies come out and say in essence we're not telling but its bad..usually they make up a reason as to why they arent telling and leave it at that...if your gonna deliver the bad news of it being expensive...u might as well name the cost.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

360 will PWN Ps3 hands DOWN! MICROSOFT RULZ!


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

cadeucsb said:


> the xbox will be overhyped and underpowered...nothing i have seen yet has impressed me. All i get out of the situation is they are rushing it in order to beat sony to market in hopes they can start making $$ (xbox hardware operated at a total loss in order to start making money in generation 2). You can tell this in how they overhyped things like xbox live functionality at e3 and barely even bragged about the games whatsoever. Sony basically showed off a bunch of rendered movies so no one has any idea what to think, but if they actually stick with the hardware they are talking about... it will be worlds beyond the xbox360 (not an indicator as to which is better tho, all the hardware in the world is meaningless without good games)... xbox360 looks like the same old xbox except now they can sell them in bundles topping out in the $700 realm. Nintendo isnt wen worth talking about, they wasted E3 talking about an already archaic nintendo DS and Nintendogs and slightly mentioned the vaporware that is the Revolution.
> [snapback]1166529[/snapback]​


Right on, it already is overhyped. Xbox360 will play only a couple of regular xbox games like halo and halo 2. Not very many more though. The ps3 will play ps1 and ps2 games and I have the specs for all 3 systems and PS3 has already impressed me with the bluetooth technology for their 7 wireless controllers. Bluetooth is the same technology that the militaries use for remote stuff.
PS3 well stomp and probably put xbox out of commision. I am a hardcore gamer and since xbox360 comes out this november ps3 will have a good few months of stuff on them that they didnt even think about using. Ps3 dont come out till next year.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Ya PS3 might not have halo but it has SOCOM which is real life sh*t instead of fake sh*t on other planets. Real navy real guns and a hell of alot of fun. I encourage anyone to try it out online its the bomb diggity.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Whichever system Squaresoft has produced for has always been on top of the gaming world.. I dont see any change in this and I fail to see how any game for xbox360 can compete with upcoming final fantasy on the p23..unless your talking about games where you just run around and blow stuff up, then throw in your closet after a couple weeks. Halo2 was lame.. same game with upgraded graphics. The design of the old golden eye for n64 was way more fun!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Slim said:


> cadeucsb said:
> 
> 
> > the xbox will be overhyped and underpowered...nothing i have seen yet has impressed me. All i get out of the situation is they are rushing it in order to beat sony to market in hopes they can start making $$ (xbox hardware operated at a total loss in order to start making money in generation 2). You can tell this in how they overhyped things like xbox live functionality at e3 and barely even bragged about the games whatsoever. Sony basically showed off a bunch of rendered movies so no one has any idea what to think, but if they actually stick with the hardware they are talking about... it will be worlds beyond the xbox360 (not an indicator as to which is better tho, all the hardware in the world is meaningless without good games)... xbox360 looks like the same old xbox except now they can sell them in bundles topping out in the $700 realm. Nintendo isnt wen worth talking about, they wasted E3 talking about an already archaic nintendo DS and Nintendogs and slightly mentioned the vaporware that is the Revolution.
> ...


Have fun replacing batteries...bluetooth EATS them up like crazy.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

you know what, how much is the ps3 gonna be?

thats gonna tell you if i get it or not :laugh:

i was think of getting the ps 2 yesterday im still on the OG ps1, one

of the very first models too :laugh:


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

Fido said:


> Slim said:
> 
> 
> > cadeucsb said:
> ...


I assume they recharge off the console... like the xbox wireless controllers for 360


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Fido said:


> Have fun replacing batteries...bluetooth EATS them up like crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Charging stations. Unless you use AA batteries for everything nowadays.











Fido said:


> 360 will PWN Ps3 hands DOWN! MICROSOFT RULZ!


Post anything useful in this topic yet?

ANSWER: NO.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

cadeucsb said:


> I assume they recharge off the console... like the xbox wireless controllers for 360
> [snapback]1169028[/snapback]​


I don't think Xbox will recharge theres off consoles. You can plug them in or I believe purchase a seperate charging station.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i think that, just like last generation, both consoles will have their pros and cons. ive still got my Xbox360 preordered.

i found PS2 a huge letdown once xbox came out, there were more games, but some were such loads of sh*t i couldnt stand it.

i still say it will be damned close, because the effort needed to use up that little bit of extra power in the PS3, isnt a big enough payoff, and they reckon that the programmers will basically keep the 2 at the same degree of graphics, just due to the fact that they dont think it's worth a shitload of extra work, for minimum improvement.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> you know what, *how much is the ps3 gonna be*?
> 
> thats gonna tell you if i get it or not :laugh:
> 
> ...


????


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

All you guys who said halo 2 is lame has obviously never played it with 8-16 people before, have you? That's what makes this game kickass, the ability to play with tons of friends and have a good ol' time. I'll admit, the campeign mode(sp?) isnt all that great and does get boring after youve beat it a dozen times


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

lemmywinks said:


> All you guys who said halo 2 is lame has obviously never played it with 8-16 people before, have you? That's what makes this game kickass, the ability to play with tons of friends and have a good ol' time. I'll admit, the campeign mode(sp?) isnt all that great and does get boring after youve beat it a dozen times
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya, the games a balst with 4-20 people playing but when you play with 40 people it is REDICULOUS. But you're completely right hose poontangs who don't like halo2 are tards.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Xbox was definatelly better than ps2 because the fact that mine was modded and had every option imaginable, ps2 had better games, xbox better graphics and memory. As for xbox 360 Vs. ps3 - the ps3 is supposedley going to have a tad bit more in hardware but the fact that its not comming out till next year will hurt it. Im a diehard xbox fan but look at both the same. Allthough i gotta get a xbox360 for the new morrowind game- And we need to start thinking of loyalty- damn near everything on the market comes from japan or china- Xbox is american made- Although I know many of its components are not.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> im getting nintendo so i can download old games
> [snapback]1166561[/snapback]​


Ive done that to my Dreamcast already. Nothing new. Have all the old nintendo games.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > Have fun replacing batteries...bluetooth EATS them up like crazy.
> ...


Get off my sack kid...have some Sony PWNED breakfast









Reasons why XBOX360 PWN PS3

The 360 has many USB slots, which can be used for --memory sticks, peripherals, and even an IPOD!

Gates's new system can access media from local, Windows-based PCs.

The 360 also boasts DOUBLE the system memory and video memory that the ps3 has. (360 has 512mb on each).

The 360 also has embedded video memory, while the ps3 has none.

Want to compare multimedia? Ok...360 can support... DVD-Video, DVD-ROM, DVD-R/RW, DVD+R/RW, CD-DA, CD-ROM, CD-R, CD-RW, WMA CD, MP3 CD, JPEG Photo CD

Ps3 only can support -CR-ROM, CDR+W, DVD, DVD-ROM, DVD-R, DVD+R.

Bottom line is PS3 and Sony has been served a dish or OWNAGE.

If you still dont get it...here are two charts to display a fact..."The Xbox 360's CPU has more general purpose processing power because it has three general purpose cores, and Cell has just one."

second one is pretty blunt...







sony got served


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

Fido said:


> b_ack51 said:
> 
> 
> > Fido said:
> ...


What he just said in english is : Ps3 SUCKS and Xbox360 owns everything....
And he's right so "screw you guys, I'm goin hommme"


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

lemmywinks said:


> Always liked xbox more than ps2. And I have a feeling I will like the 360 over the ps3 as well. Know why? cuz ps3 wont have halo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well xbox wont have SOCOM 3 or 4 or anyfor that matter.
Im with ps3. HALO = POOP


----------



## Bloody_pacu (Aug 3, 2005)

ps3 ofcourse!


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

Fido said:


> b_ack51 said:
> 
> 
> > Fido said:
> ...


not sure how into computers you are...but these days the cpu is not the determining factor as to how great a computer is (that was definately true 2-3yrs ago)... its all graphics chips these days. The PS3 will have designated memory banks rather than a single shared bank like the xbox (the xbox has a single 512mb bank, not 512x2 like mentioned above).. The double Teraflopping of the PS3 (2.0) over the xbox (1.0) is almost enough to claim victory right there. On top of that the PS3 cpu has 7 cores compared to Xbox's 3. If Sony comes out with the hardware they are talking about... the gpu alone is beefier on the PS3.. not to mention if they stick with all the physics chips etc they have talked about... given were yet to really see what the PS3 can do... I watched the entire presentations by MS and Sony at E3...Xbox comes off as more of an Xbox1.5... slightly updated. They didnt show off the hardware at all, and just had king tool J Allard ramble on about the beauty of xbox live. I buy all systems, so i dont care which is better... but i dont think the xbox will come out ahead...there is a reason they are rushing it to market this year







... and mark my post, it will flop in the EU and JAP when it comes out with this multi region launch garbage.

There is a reason Sony is being quiet about everything, they are still the console sale leader and own the market currently. If they were really worried, with the xbox coming out a yr ahead here in the US... they would be spinning PR like made...but they arent, so watch out.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Fido said:


> b_ack51 said:
> 
> 
> > Fido said:
> ...


Xbox is 2 times more powerful than ps2. But oh wait what owns almost 70% of the GLOBAL market share?? Oooohhh yeah, that's right Sony and it's ps2....


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> All you guys who said halo 2 is lame has obviously never played it with 8-16 people before, have you? That's what makes this game kickass, the ability to play with tons of friends and have a good ol' time. I'll admit, the campeign mode(sp?) isnt all that great and does get boring after youve beat it a dozen times
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Play battlefield 2.... with 8, 16, 32, 48, or 64 people... Then tell me what you think of Halo 2.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

cadeucsb said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > b_ack51 said:
> ...


Thank you. Saved me from typing. But but but microsoft says its more powerful in one category....


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Xbox is 2 times more powerful than ps2. But oh wait what owns almost 70% of the GLOBAL market share?? Oooohhh yeah, that's right Sony and it's ps2....
> [snapback]1169733[/snapback]​


But remember the xbox360 is only about 10 times more powerful than xbox if I remember correctly. And the ps3 is only 37 times more powerful than ps2. (Trying to remember exact numbers from Electronic Gaming Monthly)


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

How of you are actually gonna use these xtra features anyway......me personally ......i just play the games im not to concerned about hookin up an IPOD


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Poseidon X said:


> Whichever system Squaresoft has produced for has always been on top of the gaming world.. I dont see any change in this and I fail to see how any game for xbox360 can compete with upcoming final fantasy on the p23..unless your talking about games where you just run around and blow stuff up, then throw in your closet after a couple weeks. Halo2 was lame.. same game with upgraded graphics. The design of the old golden eye for n64 was way more fun!
> [snapback]1168977[/snapback]​


I second that comment. Golden eye was the best first person shooter ever. Now first person shooters are just old and lame as hell. I dont wanna see just the gun and a hand thats boring.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Socom 3 Comes Out September 13th...I'll Be Dead To The World For About The First 2 Weeks..."Earth To B. Rodgers, Come In B. Rodgers"!


----------



## *HaZrD. (Aug 5, 2005)

Ture Socom 3 is going to be the best realistic game ever nothing will stand in its way until Socom 4 comes out

Ps. Halo Sucks


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

lemmywinks said:


> All you guys who said halo 2 is lame has obviously never played it with 8-16 people before, have you? That's what makes this game kickass, the ability to play with tons of friends and have a good ol' time. I'll admit, the campeign mode(sp?) isnt all that great and does get boring after youve beat it a dozen times
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude get on SOCOM 2 on ps2 right now for 16 player action and real life 3rd person stuff. And Socom 3 is coming out next month with 32 players online. Dont give me that stuff I play 16 players online every night so do the rest of us ~Spys~ YOU SEE ON HERE. Including myself, B.rodgers, Silly, Hazrd, Sly. Ive played xbox before, I thought the controllers were just like dreamcast almost a replica. Alright system but PS2 has way better games. And whoever said they had their xbox moded, well sorry to tell youthis but my PS2 is moded and I can play sega genusis, spuer nintendo, and regular nintendo games on my PS2 what about your XBOX?


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Halo does suck compared to Goldeneye for 64. And is no comparison to Socom at all. PS3 all the way. Ya Xbox might beat it in 1 or 2 catagories buts thats it. and the controllers will have docking stations. Halo is the same thing as timesplitters for ps2


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I love you Slim! "Spy's rule!"


----------



## *HaZrD. (Aug 5, 2005)

Slim got you guys there haha







have you seen ps3 compared to xbox 360 ps3 looks hell of a lot cooler to...some post some pics of both systems i cant do it its beeng [email protected]


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

*HaZrD. said:


> Slim got you guys there haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...





















hows it look cooler?


----------



## *HaZrD. (Aug 5, 2005)

i dont know how to put it but the 360 to me looks liek a little kid system the ps3 looks more slick and thoughtout justy my opinon......... who agrees?


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

*HaZrD. said:


> i dont know how to put it but the 360 to me looks liek a little kid system the ps3 looks more slick and thoughtout justy my opinon......... who agrees?
> [snapback]1170188[/snapback]​





> I was sorta thinking the exact opposite.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

6Fish_Pimp6 said:


> *HaZrD. said:
> 
> 
> > i dont know how to put it but the 360 to me looks liek a little kid system the ps3 looks more slick and thoughtout justy my opinon......... who agrees?
> ...


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

PS2 been out for 3 or 4 years already. Microsoft jumped to quick on a new system the first xbox still has a lot of potential to be shown.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I dont understand how everyone is basing their arguments on specs.. i had all three of the last systems and gamecube killed ps2 and xbox in graphics. Final Fantasy Crystal chornicles graphics were incredible.. I didnt see anything like that game on either of hte other two systems, plus everything felt way smoother.. if only they had the support. Nintendo has always designed smoother systems, they only reason they are behind in the race is because the n64 system screwed them.. people didnt want to develope for them because of the price involved. so in the end system power means nothing if you dont have the right developlers.. and squaresoft> all other game designers.. so sony wins.


----------



## HellBoy (Sep 22, 2004)

I have Super Nintendo, Nintendo 64, Nintendo GameCube , Playstation, Playstation 2, also I had Sega. And by my opinion Playstation 3 will be the winner. I never have a wish to buy xbox.


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

How, many games are there going to be for the xbox? If there aren't many I''ll probably get the ps3 but I think the xbox 360 will be better.

Also slim are you asking whats up with me liking the xbox or like what are u up to...lol....
I just think the xbox is nicer.
And I'm not up to much.


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> I dont understand how everyone is basing their arguments on specs.. i had all three of the last systems and gamecube killed ps2 and xbox in graphics. Final Fantasy Crystal chornicles graphics were incredible.. I didnt see anything like that game on either of hte other two systems, plus everything felt way smoother.. if only they had the support. Nintendo has always designed smoother systems, they only reason they are behind in the race is because the n64 system screwed them.. people didnt want to develope for them because of the price involved. so in the end system power means nothing if you dont have the right developlers.. and squaresoft> all other game designers.. so sony wins.
> [snapback]1170855[/snapback]​


Nintendo aside, in this day and age all the major games come out for both or all systems...with a couple exceptions... even GTA comes out the Xbox with a later launch date. I agree graphics dont make the decision 100%, but the portion of the decision that it does contribute to is growing smaller year after year. The fact that this reasoning was diff for nintendo was just because absolutely no one wanted to develop for them and take advantage of the systems abilities... as i believe it was the newest of the current gen and should have the best hardware in that instance (cant remember 100% if it was released last).


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

6Fish_Pimp6 said:


> How, many games are there going to be for the xbox? If there aren't many I''ll probably get the ps3 but I think the xbox 360 will be better.
> 
> Also slim are you asking whats up with me liking the xbox or like what are u up to...lol....
> I just think the xbox is nicer.
> ...


Ya like whats up


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

HellBoy said:


> I have Super Nintendo, Nintendo 64, Nintendo GameCube , Playstation, Playstation 2, also I had Sega. And by my opinion Playstation 3 will be the winner. I never have a wish to buy xbox.
> [snapback]1170953[/snapback]​


Right on! And posidieon I dont quite agree with ya man ps1's final fantasies series was the bomb. 7,8,9 were all kick ass. I play my cube all the time though, just becuase my kid likes it so much. Mario Party YAY.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

the ps 3 will be better because microsoft is the greedies company ever. here is a comparision betwenn xbox and ps2. buy both and buy a dvd, on which can you watch a dvd on???

the ps2 because microsoft makes you buy a controller to use the dvd option.

how about online?

ps2 free
xbox- $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

halo is good but not worth the bullshit $$$$$$$$ and crappy controllers.

the one thing i like about xbox 360 is going to the portable 120 gig harddrive


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

What big games are you refering too? The new Dragon Quest just set the all time japanese release sales record and its coming out here next month.. its playstation II exclusive. I have never enjoyed a game that was release on multiple systems with the exception of star wars battle front and madden... multi system releases suck. I truely believe microsoft is doomed...look what nintendo has to offer free wireless connectivity with a free library of all their past games available for older systems that can be downloaded..they are taking things to a new level.







xbox



cadeucsb said:


> Poseidon X said:
> 
> 
> > I dont understand how everyone is basing their arguments on specs.. i had all three of the last systems and gamecube killed ps2 and xbox in graphics. Final Fantasy Crystal chornicles graphics were incredible.. I didnt see anything like that game on either of hte other two systems, plus everything felt way smoother.. if only they had the support. Nintendo has always designed smoother systems, they only reason they are behind in the race is because the n64 system screwed them.. people didnt want to develope for them because of the price involved. so in the end system power means nothing if you dont have the right developlers.. and squaresoft> all other game designers.. so sony wins.
> ...


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

how bout nintendos new system the revolution(supposedly tops both these systems thats what i heard in E3)


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

The revolution is vapor... i assume barely more than a concept... Nintendo only played with the already archaic DS at e3... yea they tout this wireless connectivity, but they hinted to that for DS before the DS came out and DS doesnt even have more than 2 games worth playing, let alone connectivity.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

thats not really true at all.. the DS has actually made a huge comeback in sales not that people realize the psp was all hype. The ps is a jumble, they tried to make it into to much of a does everything devise rathe then concentrating on the actually games... while its flashier i fail to see where it as as sound as the DS, which will also have wireless connectivity to the new next gen nintendo system. I just dont know how people get so down on nintendo ha.. the nintendo produced games are superior to anything on the market.. there just isnt that many of them.. They revolutionized the industry and made it what it is today.

Just look at the new zelda..no system has produced a game yet that will be such a complete gaming experience and as visually stunning... so in the end i guess the gamecube owners are getting the last laugh. If you only want to play a few quality games a year.. nintendo is still the system to have.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> Just look at the new zelda..no system has produced a game yet that will be such a complete gaming experience and as visually stunning... so in the end i guess the gamecube owners are getting the last laugh. If you only want to play a few quality games a year.. nintendo is still the system to have.[snapback]1171669[/snapback]​


That's purely personal, so not really an argument. If you don't like Zelda or that type of game, all those fancy-schmancy features are wasted on you...

The key problem with Nintendo, I think, is their image: yes, in the past they were the great innovators, and they published some of the most influential games ever, but nowadays many serious gamers (which is the main market for video games) think Nintendo is too childish: the gazzilionth Italian plumber adventure, games with cuddly, cartoony characters, pounding beats on bongo's, etc. If you're into fast-paced action, simulators, on-line multiplayer and stuff like that, for many Nintendo lags behind.
Wheter it's deserved or not, if you can't get the interest of the main portion of the audience, you're doomed: and that's what I think is happening to Nintendo at the moment...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm going to be getting either a Nintendo or a PS3. Microsoft fucked me over with my xbox and I'm not buying another one of their products again.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

how much is the ps3 going to be????????


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

PS3 is rumored around 400 to 500 dollars along with the xbox360. Nintendo is more based towards younger kids. I have one and I play it becuase its fun. I will be getting both the new Nintendo and the PS3 for sure.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Slim said:


> PS3 is rumored around 400 to 500 dollars along with the xbox360. Nintendo is more based towards younger kids. I have one and I play it becuase its fun. I will be getting both the new Nintendo and the PS3 for sure.
> [snapback]1171687[/snapback]​


thanks man, i think im gonna go get me

a PS 2







then wait till four comes out to get

the third one


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> thats not really true at all.. the DS has actually made a huge comeback in sales not that people realize the psp was all hype. The ps is a jumble, they tried to make it into to much of a does everything devise rathe then concentrating on the actually games... while its flashier i fail to see where it as as sound as the DS, which will also have wireless connectivity to the new next gen nintendo system. I just dont know how people get so down on nintendo ha.. the nintendo produced games are superior to anything on the market.. there just isnt that many of them.. They revolutionized the industry and made it what it is today.
> 
> Just look at the new zelda..no system has produced a game yet that will be such a complete gaming experience and as visually stunning... so in the end i guess the gamecube owners are getting the last laugh. If you only want to play a few quality games a year.. nintendo is still the system to have.
> [snapback]1171669[/snapback]​


That new zelda is case in point... they are gonna be releasing it when the new generation is in full swing. I dont see how you can not get down on the DS in comparison to the PSP... yes the psp does try to do too much, but i only game on mine (no movies, pics, songs...those are just bonuses).... Comparing the two only leads to the idea that there is no comparison... DS is an n64 handheld, PSP is a cut down PS2 handheld... how can you compare that?... The screen quality of the PSP is that of Sony laptops (TFT), DS doesnt even come close to that and the touch screen gimmick is already old news. The connectivity is yet another idea in the mist from nintendo... i have a handful of PSP games that i can currently play online with my own wireless connection...can you say that for DS? no. The DS has 0 games worth playing... i mean Nintendogs is what the DS has come to. The metroid demo that shipped with the DS is still yet to be seen... I own a DS and bought and played Mario a good bunch and I plan on buying Advance Wars...other than that...there is nothing. The homebrew PSP apps adds a whole new angle of value to the PSP as well...and now nintendo redesigns the GBA and think they can sell it for $100...good luck with that... Nintendo is soon to be the next Sega.

Judazz you nailed where nintendo went wrong... trying to squeeze dollars out of catering to children has now come to haunt them... I mean how many sporting games do we need with the mario characters?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

thats definatetly true.. but i think society needs to chill out. People are obsessed with video games were your run around and kill people.. thats exactly what wrong with society.. what happen to saving innocent lemmings from meeting their ultimate demise? Nintendo built their games around being constructive and creating a good aura around people.. as their developer has said, they believe when you create a game with negative energy the person becomes that way. This is definately true. This is why some people attend animal sacrafices on sundays while others are at church, which group do you think feels better about themselves afterwards?



Judazzz said:


> Poseidon X said:
> 
> 
> > Just look at the new zelda..no system has produced a game yet that will be such a complete gaming experience and as visually stunning... so in the end i guess the gamecube owners are getting the last laugh. If you only want to play a few quality games a year.. nintendo is still the system to have.[snapback]1171669[/snapback]​
> ...


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> thats definatetly true.. but i think society needs to chill out. People are obsessed with video games were your run around and kill people.. thats exactly what wrong with society.. what happen to saving innocent lemmings from meeting their ultimate demise? Nintendo built their games around being constructive and creating a good aura around people.. as their developer has said, they believe when you create a game with negative energy the person becomes that way. This is definately true. This is why some people attend animal sacrafices on sundays while others are at church, which group do you think feels better about themselves afterwards?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You support the idea that videogames create criminals? come on man. I play GTA all kinds and i dont go around killing people... Put the focus back on the parents where it belongs. Do i think a 9yr old should be playing GTA, no... but again thats where parents come in... Even so, violence in a videogame, movie, whatever doesnt create criminals...lack of parenting does.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Im not saying it creates criminals or is not entertaining... but it creates negative energry around the gamer. They suddenly become desensitized to these which causes all kinds of social issues.. Today's is absolutely awful in general.. their attitude, their manners, their respect, etc. These kids grew up without the word "no" in their vocabulary.. and we are force feeding violence in their face.. when they get out in the real world, and they realize they arent going to amount sh*t because of their attitude i wouldnt be suprised if they resort to violence.


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> Im not saying it creates criminals or is not entertaining... but it creates negative energry around the gamer. They suddenly become desensitized to these which causes all kinds of social issues.. Today's is absolutely awful in general.. their attitude, their manners, their respect, etc. These kids grew up without the word "no" in their vocabulary.. and we are force feeding violence in their face.. when they get out in the real world, and they realize they arent going to amount sh*t because of their attitude i wouldnt be suprised if they resort to violence.
> [snapback]1171746[/snapback]​


Im with you 100%... but videogames are not the problem there... most of what you mentioned is the parenting involved... if the parenting is bad enough that the youth think its ok to resort to violence... no videogame in the world could have caused that... all about instilling whats right and wrong in the kids...

Its just a pet peeve of mine that people (like Mrs. Clinton) point the finger at videogames and pretend like the videogame industry should bare the burden of these problems only because its a lot easier to address than saying the parents of these kids that resort to violence messed up big time.


----------



## darby (Apr 28, 2005)

x-box sounds cooler then ps3 does imo


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Feeder_Phish said:


> how bout nintendos new system the revolution(supposedly tops both these systems thats what i heard in E3)
> [snapback]1171540[/snapback]​


Nintendo, who?

Revolution has some major flaws. First and for most, 480p. Welcome to the year 1998.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> thats not really true at all.. the DS has actually made a huge comeback in sales not that people realize the psp was all hype. The ps is a jumble, they tried to make it into to much of a does everything devise rathe then concentrating on the actually games... while its flashier i fail to see where it as as sound as the DS, which will also have wireless connectivity to the new next gen nintendo system. I just dont know how people get so down on nintendo ha.. the nintendo produced games are superior to anything on the market.. there just isnt that many of them.. They revolutionized the industry and made it what it is today.
> 
> [snapback]1171669[/snapback]​


PSP over DS. Even after my friend got a brand new free DS, he wouldn't use it for more than 3 days. Got the PSP, paid for it and definately worth it. I'm even considering buying a second one after my first got stolen. PSP is awesome, only bad thing is loading times on some games. But definately PSP > * portable system. PSP will be wireless with the new PS3 system.


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

b_ack51 said:



> Poseidon X said:
> 
> 
> > thats not really true at all.. the DS has actually made a huge comeback in sales not that people realize the psp was all hype. The ps is a jumble, they tried to make it into to much of a does everything devise rathe then concentrating on the actually games... while its flashier i fail to see where it as as sound as the DS, which will also have wireless connectivity to the new next gen nintendo system. I just dont know how people get so down on nintendo ha.. the nintendo produced games are superior to anything on the market.. there just isnt that many of them.. They revolutionized the industry and made it what it is today.
> ...


New white PSP should be out soon if your thinking about picking up another one. I also put my $50 down on the xbox360... so even though I think the PS3 will be better...gotta own them all to know for sure







Has anyone checked out the $2000 pre order bundle from Gamestop.com? ridiculous


----------

